# slamming the '05 pathfinder



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

had our pathfinder since jan, looking for a coil kit that'd drop it 3"+ - anybody know anyone making anything yet? I'd like to go straight to airbags but the g/f says one ride on those is enough!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

look at it this way.

when you drop anything that low you will destroy axels and you will kill any and all suspension geometry. are you ready for you car to bump steer? bottom out? how about hit objects in the roads? do you like replacing transfer cases? i sure dont.


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

pete? said:


> look at it this way.
> 
> when you drop anything that low you will destroy axels and you will kill any and all suspension geometry. are you ready for you car to bump steer? bottom out? how about hit objects in the roads? do you like replacing transfer cases? i sure dont.


uhm... first, 2x4, no transfer case... 2nd, I drive a bagged minitruck daily, I'm well aware of how to drive a lowered vehicle. 3" is nothing. and the proper kit will lower the vehicle and alter the geometry to work with the new ride hieght. I agree that if you do it the cheap way, bad things happen. that's why I'm not cutting springs...


----------

